

Best Way To Learn iPhone Programming - kloncks

I'm a 20-year-old college student who's been programming for a long time in PHP (I know...I know. Sorry.) and most recently Python.
======
jbrennan
If you've done any looking around already, you've probably seen this advice:
"Just start building something", and it's really the best advice.

Of course, check out <http://developer.apple.com/ios>. Their documentation is
incredible. They have "Getting Started" guides, learning Objective-C, Cocoa
touch, and building basic apps, all the way up to using specific classes. It's
definitely a fantastic resource.

The Stanford classes are excellent as well.

But really, once you've gone through those resources (and really, while you're
still going through them), you really need to just sit down and build
something. You've hopefully got some kind of app in mind. Just start building
it. If you find it's too complicated for your skillset, scale it back. Even if
you just make your app present a UI and maybe a Settings screen, you'll have
accomplished a ton, and taking that and making a full "regular app" is at
mostly the same skill level (and confidence level).

------
dpio
I like this book.
[http://www.bignerdranch.com/book/iphone_programming_the_big_...](http://www.bignerdranch.com/book/iphone_programming_the_big_nerd_ranch_guide)

I've struggled through other iOS dev books and, for me, this one has been the
most clear.

------
danest
I suggest looking at Apples getting started guide for the very basics of
Objective-C.

I have also used CS-193P Stanford classes. These might be better if you are a
visual learner.

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/>

Another great resource has been this Design and Code website.

<http://designthencode.com/scratch/>

------
Dnguyen
Before "just start building something", I recommend taking some project and
start tweaking it to see how/what changes affect the app. Set some break
points and trace through to see how the message (selectors) works. This get
you used to looking that Objective-C code before you dive in.

------
Zev
Read [http://borkwarellc.wordpress.com/2011/04/19/learning-
iphone-...](http://borkwarellc.wordpress.com/2011/04/19/learning-iphone-
programming/). It says exactly what I would say, only is written by someone
else.

